

World Wide Web Foundation - founded by Tim Berners-Lee - hendler
http://www.webfoundation.org/

======
hendler
Found via [http://www.cnewmark.com/2011/02/the-world-wide-web-
foundatio...](http://www.cnewmark.com/2011/02/the-world-wide-web-
foundation.html)

